# Cat suddenly STARVING after being spayed



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

I got my cat Askua this past october, she is an orange tabby with white trim. 
She is around 2 years old and I adopted her from a shelter unaltered. 
She is a lovable and adorable cat. Well ok at least she WAS. I had her spayed on the 3rd of January as any good pet owner would, and things seemd fine for a 2 weeks or so. Then I noticed I was having to fill her bowl more than once a day. Then she was STILL begging for food by meowing anytime anyone went anywhere near her food bowl. I changed her diet to one of higher quality (Eukanuba) she was still starving, I was filling her bowl 3 times a day by this point. I switched her food again (this time weight loss eukanuba) bc I was concerned about her weight gain. This was the point when she started breaking into the food bag. I had to put it in a cabinet with a lock. I started feeding her small amounts 4 times a day, and things got worse. What was normally a talkative cat became an incessant meower. Everytime anyone went in to the kitchen near her food dhe would scream to be fed even if she had just gotten fed. Then she started eating anything that wasn't in a cabinet so we had to lock up all the food and put rubberbands on all the cabinets. Then she started urinating outside of the litter box and I took her to the vet who said she had a urinary tract infection and gave her antibiotics, which seem to have solved that problem, but, I also discovered that she had gained 2 pounds in 1 month! I asked the vet but he brushed me off and told me to give her diet food. She has become nearly impossible. She is quiet as long as no one is moving around but the minute me or my bf get up she is begging for food. She tries to eat anything we are eating, jumps on the table constantly while we eat, steals sandwich bits the minute your back is turned. Also the meowing, I can not underscore that enough! I'm going crazy! So is she. I feel terrible bc she litterally thinks she starving. What do I do? Can anyone help? 

~Beth


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Take her to a different Vet for a second opinion,

and start feeding her canned food too,

do a search on this forum for key terms like 'hungry' and 'feeding'.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

How much do you play with her?

How much food is being put down- I know you said a bowl full, but what size? 

I wouldn't be very impressed with a vet brushing it off and telling you to feed diet food, I always feel that should be a last resort.
When animals are spayed they tend to gain a little bit of weight, but this sounds strange. Has your cat been wormed lately?


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone! In response to how much I play with her its about 20- 30 min per day give or take but since she's gotten really hungry she doesn't play so much bc she think I should feed her if I'm up and walking around. She's not so intererested in playing as eating. I've bought 4 or five new toys but these didn't seem to help. I feed her about 2 tbs per feeding 4 times a day. The cat has not been wormed lately, but shows no signs of worminess other than being starving. 

I've um.... well... looked at her poop to see if there were any. 

I have to go to another vet but the only other place in town is $$$$ so I have to wait till I get paid. I'll prolly cost me at least 70$

Has anyone else ever had a previouly somewhat finicky cat become a gorger? 

Thanks a million for any suggestions,
~Beth


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Search for Eukanuba; http://www.catforum.com

Try canned food, http://www.catforum.com

read from third post here, http://www.catforum.com


> Canned food is higher in fat and protein than dry food. However it is much lower in carbohydrate.
> 
> Cats' metabolism is designed to use fat and protein very efficiently, and it is the carbohydrates that cause them to become fat.
> 
> ...


and there's a link in that post for Dr Jean.


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

*UPDATE:*

Well it seems on the surface that there is nothing wrong with my Asuka. i took her to the vet and they tested a stool sample and checked her all out and found a whopping nothing. I think my cat is just crazy or something. 8O The vet said he could do some blood tests but that he really didn't think they were necessary as he could find no indications of anything. The stoll sample was negative for parasites. He said the main thing for her health was to keep her from gaining more weight as she had gained 2 pounds, but was still mostly within healthy range. I've begun feeding her half wet (Nutro Natural Choice) and half dry, untill I run out of dry at which time I'll probably feed her all wet food. It seems to help with her having more energy, but not with the feeling starving. The vet suggested a low calorie food to trick her into thinking she's eating more than she is, but I'm not sure this is the best course of action. Nutro makes a low cal wet food and I'm wondering if I should switch. Anyone tried this food/have opinions about low cal food?
Thanks a million
~Beth


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *The vet said he could do some blood tests but that he really didn't think they were necessary as he could find no indications of anything. *


I think I would try a blood test anyhow being you think something is not right, 

sometimes you've got to trust your own instinct. Sometimes that could even mean getting a second opinion,

but your in the best place to deciede all that for her, I just thought I would offer it for thought.


----------



## YuliyaK (Apr 22, 2006)

I am just wondering, could it be a hormonal imbalance after she got "desexed"? Similar to when we take particular pills we start craving?


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Yes indeed...*

It had crossed my mind thats for sure, though the vet didn't mention it. She has calmed down considerably and has begun to loose some of the weight she put on. I was hoping it was just a bad adjustment to being spayed. Lots of exercise helps to, as I think she just wants to eat when she is bored (Like some people do  )

~Beth


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Glad to hear she's calming down. I don't know why she would have started to eat like that. I've never noticed a big change in appitite after a spay or neuter but I suppose it could have been some wild hormones. 8O They do go wacky for a while. Strange.
Anyway, just wanted to answer your question about food. Personally, I would not give low cal or diet food. They tend to be high in fiber and carbs neither of which is good for cats and, in my experience, they actually seem to have the opposite affect than desired. Also, as for her constantly begging the best advice I can give is to only feed at regular mealtimes NEVER in between. Not even the slightest morsal! Just one weak moment (they can be so pathetic and cute!) and it'll take weeks for her to stop. Cats are incredably smart and if there is the smallest chance of a pay off she'll keep begging.
Good luck!


----------

